# Grand prix circuit nurnburg



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi,
maybe one of you germans know a site that organise a track day at the grand prix track.
If i search google then i only find information about the nordschleife
Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Search the Ringwerk site or look for one of the 'Ring calenders. The GP circuit is open a lot these days.

You can buy 20 minute sessions for about €30 or somewhere around that price.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

i did find this site Nürburgring  -  Hours of operation Grand Prix circuit

But then 1 lap on the gp track is €22 and i think that is a bit much for 2,5 minutes


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No dude, the Nordschleife is €22 per lap.

The GP circuit is definitely done in 20 minute sessions.

Let me have a look to see.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here you go...










I can't help with full track days, maybe Pistenclub do them.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like this is the site Gijs:
Nürburgring* - *Volles Programm

and this is where you were looking for and YES, if possible I want to go with you all 
Nürburgring* - *Öffnungszeiten Grand-Prix-Strecke for the dates


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

gijsje said:


> i did find this site Nürburgring* - *Hours of operation Grand Prix circuit
> 
> But then 1 lap on the gp track is €22 and i think that is a bit much for 2,5 minutes


At least if you set this time on the Nordschleife you have one of the records


----------



## trackdays (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello Gijs,

the Pistenclub is organizing 2-hour events....

just look at Pistenclub e.V. - Drifttraining - Fahrtraining - Fahrertraining - freies Fahren auf Rennstrecken > Home

Regards

Peter


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

moleman said:


> No dude, the Nordschleife is €22 per lap.
> 
> The GP circuit is definitely done in 20 minute sessions.
> 
> Let me have a look to see.


i couldnt agree with you more molie mate i did a 20 min secion at the ring gp circut 2 years ago was brilliant , and cost about 50 euros


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

When I get out of the sandbox I plan on heading up there. I live about 25 minutes away.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info i think i will go there this year
First i have to survive spa this month on 31-5


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in too  (If I can make the time :nervous


----------

